# Whats the strangest thing



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Whats the strangest thing your dog brings home? I always seem to have a pile of muskrats on my back deck from my gsp's and my lab. :eyeroll:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My current yellow lab brought home A bIG plastic bag full of hose clamps. Must have fallen off a vehicle going by our place. If anyone needs a 2" hose clamp let me know, I'll send you a few.

Quite a few years ago I had a female GWP. I was living in a rural area north of Winnipeg. Newspapers were delivered by rolling them up, sticking them in a plastic bag and heaving them out of a car hopefully onto your driveway. Every day when I got home from work I would let my dog out of the kennel and the first she would do is go fetch the paper at the end of our long driveway. One day I got home from work and somehow my dog had gotten out of her kennel. I was greeted by her and a PILE of newspapers. She had vaccumed up everyone's paper for that day within a few miles and had found a buch of old papers that must have missed the driveways and ended up in the ditch. :roll:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Nothing. My labs are either confined or under our visual supervision...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My dog drags back into the yard golf balls, sticks, or what ever else he can carry (pop cans, plastic bottles, neighbors dog toys, etc.)


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Was ice fishing about 3 years ago....was next to an empty house (no vehicles or movement in it).....let the dog out of the house to pee...he's taking a while to come back.....step out of the house and see him coming back with a small perch in his mouth! The people from the vacant house left some fish on the ice and covered them with snow!


----------

